# Baby Pics   :0)



## norcal (Apr 16, 2011)

If you tab through you can see what they looked like a week ago, terrible pics, terrible camera.   :0)

They're not quite as light as they look in the pic, but they have lightened quite a bit.

Chinchilla X NZ/Cali

http://s414.photobucket.com/albums/pp225/deafminstrel2/Bunnies/?action=view&current=bunnies006-1.jpg


----------



## norcal (Apr 19, 2011)

Not one comment on my cutie patootie?  

I tried to post the pic here, but photobucket was not cooperating.


----------



## dewey (Apr 20, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 20, 2011)

Very cute!!


----------



## bethany83 (Apr 22, 2011)

Awwww!!!!


----------



## norcal (Apr 23, 2011)

hahaha
I was fishing for compliments.
They're cute - all the same, but I guess that's good for meat rabbits as others say, you can't tell them apart.


----------



## Hop N'Tail (Apr 26, 2011)

Awww


----------

